# Employer's I need your help



## jensim (Mar 31, 2010)

Hello,employer's this is jensim from Ohio.I am a CPC-a looking for a job.I am not afraid of hard work.I will give you every thing I have,dediaction and will not leave you once you take the time to train me.All I am asking is for a chance to prove myself.I have a 120hrs.of internship.My number is 330-944-0299 my e-mail is fjsim@sssnet.com Thank-you for taking the time to read this.


----------

